# Small Gaps In The Roof Sealent



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, so i was not standing on the roof cleaning it with an approved roof cleaner and a soft brush when i noticed small gaps, jagged splits, in the sealents arount the antenna and where the front skin and roof meet. I have no leaks that i can see. Should i just but a 7 dollar tube of Dicor roof sealent ( not silicone because thats the WRONG stuff for a roof) in the caulk tube and fix it my self or take it to the dealer ( under warr. ) and have them do it. It does not look difficult to fix and should only take a half hour or so ( more time moving the ladder then sealing ). Any tricks to know from anyone who's done it.

I also noticed my TV antenna resting on the roof and leaving marks ( where the ends turn down) and i saw few leave's hiding under it so now i leave it up a little so it wont rub a hole in the roof or collect leaves under it and make a mess. I do appriciate the tips on this site.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If you do it yourself, then you know it's done right.
If you have them do it, then you're gonna climb back up there anyways to check it out.
A tube of Dicor is prolly cheaper than the gas to haul it to the dealer and back........
Should I go on?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I had a small leak due to failed caulking when I first bought the fiver. I decided to take it in and let the dealer do it, despite the inconvenience to me. This way they have a record of the warranty work, so if there is ever a future problem it's documented. Better safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

If you have any hidden damage from the leak, and you repair it yourself, there is no paper trail and thus you'll probably end up paying for it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

If you're sure there is no leak, do it yourself. If there is any chance of a leak, have them do it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Do it yourself. While you are at it raise the antenna a bit and put some sealant in the spots where it lays on the roof. Try to get it at least a 1/4" thick. Let it set up (as much as it does anyway) then lower the antenna to just touch. If it rubs it will rub into the Dicor and not the roof. For this you could also use Silicone, it is not being used as a sealant but as a buffer between the antenna and the rubber. Then you will have no worries.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would take it back to have a paper trail, assuming dealer is not far away. But if too much of a hassle, you could just fill it up and watch for leaks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

As long as it hasn't leaked, it's such an easy fix I'd do it myself. For me it's not worth the effort to hook up and take it to the dealer.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would take it back to the dealer...but my dealer is only 3-4 miles from my house. If it is too far I would do it myself.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Being that you have it at the antenna and the front where the skin meet it 
I would have the dealer do it under warranty just so there is a paper trail for any future problems that might arise
Just my $.02

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the dealer is close, get the paper trail. If the dealer is far, call and ask for his OK to repair yourself ( at the very least, get him to e mail the OK so you can print it). I had a leak in my new one, they overnighted a tube of sealer and when I did get back to them 3 weeks later they redid the whole thing over with a paper trail.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it is under warranty...have the dealer do this.

If not, do it yourself and save money and gain some knowledge.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I had been meaning to do a roof and lights check for before the rainy season hits here and this thread prompted me to do it today.

As long as you are confortable getting up on a ladder and crawling around on the roof, you can easily do this yourself. I always find a few spots that look like they would eventually turn into leaks and glop plenty of Dicor on them and any other place that remotely looks bad. Hey, it's on the roof, who cares if there are blobs of dicor everywhere, right? Nobody can see it.









Dicor is a nasty, goopy, sticky glop. Put on a pair of disposable gloves and don't get it on your clothes!

Walter


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I ordered a tube of Dicor. I bought an extended warr. ( I know im probally a sucker ) but for the 4 little ( 1/2 inch long by 1/8 to 16th high ) gaps i will just do it. It would cost 9 $ in tolls plus 1/2 tank of gas ( more or less ) and lunch, it would just be easier for me to do it. Then if i see more small ones as time goes by i can knock them out. If i have to go back for some thing bigger then i could have them do it since im their. I figure little gaps turn to big ones and with road vibration and temp changes i guess its to be expected. Thanks


----------

